# I don't think I did it



## maghanish2

Hola!

Tengo una preguntita.  Necesito traducir esta frase, pero ya que usa el subjuntivo y hay dos tiempos diferentes, estoy un poco confundido.  En todos mis libros de gramática, dice que no se puede usar el subjuntivo pasado después de un verbo en el presente, pero aquí parece imposible seguir esa regla.  Qué creéis?

*I don't think I did it* - _No creo que lo hiciera_

Me parece que la traducción mía es correcta, pero no estoy completamente seguro.  Por favor ayudadme y muchas muchas gracias!


----------



## Binario

No estoy seguro, pero diria: "no creo que lo hice".


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias.  Otra persona quiere ayudar?


----------



## nabgc

Creo que las dos propuestas estan correctas. 
En Argentina, suena mas natural decir "creo que no lo hice".
¡Saludos !!


----------



## maghanish2

Lo siento, nabgc, pero crees que es correcto decir *no creo que lo hiciera *Y *no creo que lo hice*, pero en la segunda creía que fue necesario usar el subjuntivo con *no creer/pensar que*?  Estoy equivocado?  Gracias!


----------



## labruja24601

Yo también he estado confundido con estas construcciones y creo que la correcta es *no creo que lo hiciera*, aunque deberíamos esperar a los nativos, seguro.


----------



## pecosita

No creo que lo hiciera (como respuesta a alguna propuesta = no me atreveria)


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias pecosita, entonces no es bueno decir *no creo que lo hice*?


----------



## LaSirenita7

Para me, suena más natural: no creo que lo hice.


----------



## maghanish2

En realidad?  Pero creí que fue necesario usar el subjuntivo después de *no creer que*.  Entonces, cómo se diría_ I don't think I want to come _sería _No creo que quiera/quiero venir?_

Uf, esto es demasiado confuso!


----------



## _Kasia_

Para mí sería más normal decir "no creo que lo haya hecho" o "no creo que lo hiciera". "No creo que lo hice" no es tan coherente.


----------



## _Kasia_

maghanish2 said:


> En realidad?  Pero creí que fue necesario usar el subjuntivo después de *no creer que*.  Entonces, cómo se diría_ I don't think I want to come _sería _No creo que quiera/quiero venir?_
> 
> Uf, esto es demasiado confuso!



"No creo que quiera venir", es más, podrías decir "no creo querer venir".


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Kasia, entonces también puedo decir *no creo hacerlo*?


----------



## _Kasia_

Me suena poco probable, aunque seguramente te harías entender. Lo más cercano y natural, para mí, es "no creo que vaya a hacerlo", si estamos hablando de expresar la intención de hacer algo. Por ahora, con "no creo hacerlo", sólo se me ocurre... "no creo *posible *hacerlo".
En fin, con casos concretos es más fácil entender los usos de los tiempos verbales.

Saludos,


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias, entonces si uso el infinitivo entonces el tiempo es en el presente, no?  Pero si quiero decir algo en el pasado necesito conjugar el verbo?  Espero comprender (o sería espero que comprenda?).


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero... ¿hay subjuntivo en la frase “I don’t think I did it”?


----------



## Moritzchen

No creo haberlo hecho?


----------



## maghanish2

Pues, Fantasmagórico si significa en inglés, no usamos el subjuntivo en inglés, así que no, no hay el subjuntivo, pero en español yo creí que fue necesario.

Gracias Mortizchen, pero eso suena natural y es equivalente a *no creo que lo hiciera*?


----------



## Soy

Moritzchen said:


> No creo haberlo hecho?


 

Para mí es esta. Por lo menos en Argentina es la que mejor sonaría.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias Soy, entonces eso suena mejor que *no creo que lo hiciera/lo haya hecho*?


----------



## la zarzamora

nabgc said:


> Creo que las dos propuestas estan correctas.
> En Argentina, suena mas natural decir "creo que no lo hice".
> ¡Saludos !!


 

sí


----------



## Soy

Salvo que el stress estuviera en :
I don't think_ *I*_ did it.

En cuyo caso sería:

No creo haber sido yo el que lo hiciera.
No creo haberlo hecho yo.


----------



## la zarzamora

Moritzchen said:


> No creo haberlo hecho?


 
Esta opción también suena natural.


----------



## Moritzchen

I don´t know mag. I wouldn´t say "no creo que lo hiciera". Sounds strange, far-fetched, unnatural, vague and ambiguous. I would say "no creo haberlo hecho", but then that´s just me. Let´s see what the rest of the gang has to say about it.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias, Soy pero no quiero enfatizar el *I *entonces son las tres opciones correctas?  Suenan bien?


----------



## Soy

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias Soy, entonces eso suena mejor que *no creo que lo hiciera/lo haya hecho*?


 
Para mí, sí. Pero no sé en otros países. ;0)


----------



## maghanish2

Mmmm...intereante Soy.  Jaja, gracias!


----------



## Soy

Moritzchen said:


> I don´t know mag. I wouldn´t say "no creo que lo hiciera". Sounds strange, far-fetched, unnatural, vague and ambiguous. I would say "no creo haberlo hecho", but then that´s just me. Let´s see what the rest of the gang has to say about it.


 

It's not just you!!  I agree.


----------



## Soy

maghanish2 said:


> Mmmm...intereante Soy. Jaja, gracias!


 

My pleasure!


----------



## _Kasia_

Veamos:   
"No creo poder ir a tu fiesta", pero también podrías decir "no creía poder ir a la fiesta"
El verbo que conjugas es "creer", en el primer caso es tiempo presente en modo indicativo, y en el segundo es pretérito (o pasado) imperfecto en modo indicativo. 
El orden normal de los elementos en una oración es sujeto+verbo+complemento. 
En este caso, sujeto: (yo) 
                            + verbo: no creo 
                            + complemento: poder ir a la fiesta

"Creo que no iré a tu fiesta" 
sujeto: (yo)
verbo: creo (presente indicativo)
complemento: que no iré a tu fiesta
y aquí sucede algo, hay una oración subordinada, con sus propios elementos:
sujeto: (yo)
verbo: no iré (futuro indicativo)
complemento (indirecto): a tu fiesta

en esta oración, "que" es una  conjunción que introduce una oración subordinada que actúa como complemento directo: _quiero que me escuches (¿qué quiero? que me escuches-> _complemento directo)

Sé que suena complicado, pero esa es la lógica del idioma... te sirve para entender el fondo de las cosas y sacar una regla general para expresarte en muchos casos. Este tema es avanzado, _concordancia de tiempos; _puedes consultarlo. Créeme que incluso los hispanohablantes nos equivocamos con la concordancia.

Espero haber podido ayudarte.

En cuanto a si es mejor *no creo que lo hiciera/lo haya hecho*, depende del caso. Ambos son correctos, al igual que *no creo haberlo hecho. *
Este si es seguro que *no*: *No creo que lo hice*

"espero comprender" está bien 

saludos,


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias Kasia.  Sí este tema es muy muy avanzado y confuso pero creo que lo comprendo.  De todos modos, a ti no hay ninguna diferenceia entre *no creo que lo hiciera/haya hecho *y *no creo haberlo hecho*?  Obviamente algunas personas aquí sí prefieren el segundo, pero no te importa a ti?


----------



## _Kasia_

Hi! I sort of got lost with all those variations we gave you :S 
There are differences among those examples, see: 

*no creo que lo hiciera *
*sujeto:* yo
*verbo:* no creo
(que)---proposición subordinada:
*sujeto:* (él/ella) la conjugación del verbo corresponde a "yo" también, pero no tiene    sentido, así que deberá ser tercera persona.
*complemento: *lo
*verbo:* hiciera

ejemplo: 
a: ¿crees que *Martín* haya dado de comer al gato? 
b: No creo que lo *hiciera*, ¡siempre lo olvida! 
o también:
b: No creo que lo haya hecho, ¡siempre lo olvida!

a: ¿será que *Ana* fue a la fiesta? 
b: no creo que *fuera*, ha estado muy ocupada. / no creo que haya ido, ha estado muy ocupada. 

*No creo haberlo hecho*
*sujeto: *(yo)
*verbo:* no creo
*complemento:* haberlo hecho (el verbo haber está en infinitivo)

a: Mi computadora no funciona, ¡la dañaste! (o "la has dañado")
b: La verdad, no creo haberlo hecho... seguro fue tu hermanito.

En todos los ejemplos se hace referencia al pasado.

Bueno, como ves, depende. Resulta confuso tal vez por el sujeto tácito (no explícito), ya que hay personas que comparten la conjugación del verbo. Con un caso concreto podemos ayudarte más fácil, para reducir las posibilidades.

I hope to have helped somehow


----------



## maghanish2

Muchas gracias Kasia.  Parece que no hay una diferencia específica entre las tres formas, al menos yo no veo ninguna por los ejemplos que has dado.  Son muy útiles definitivamente, pero hay una diferencia que no veo?

Gracias de nuevo.  Supongo que depende del país (como siempre) y también de la persono y lo que él/ella prefiere.


----------

